# Window tint?



## Cyclosteve (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi all just changed my TT to a newer model a grey automatic. What is the general thoughts on window tinting mine not tinted


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I am in favor of tinting, less heat in the cabin in summer (quite strong here in Italy) especially if you have full leather seats, and better appearance


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Definitely a tint, makes the car look a lot better


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

If you go for an oem tint look it looks good, too dark and it looks like your a drug dealer


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

leopard said:


> If you go for an oem tint look it looks good, too dark and it looks like your a drug dealer


Too dark and you end up on Traffic Cops peeling it off in a supermarket car park.


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

CA57WAY said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > If you go for an oem tint look it looks good, too dark and it looks like your a drug dealer
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

But hilarious image aside, I would like to do the same on my TT. Problem is that I already have to turn off my automated rear mirror "anti glare" because it dims the mirrors too much. Cant imagine how actual window tinting would affect my night driving sight.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

in relation to the drug dealer/police matter, the OEM tint for me is already too dark for front window, so I went for a medium one (see the difference between front and rear windows in the pic I posted), being the darkest 3M film matching the OEM one



leopard said:


> If you go for an oem tint look it looks good, too dark and it looks like your a drug dealer


----------



## Danbtt (Jan 18, 2021)

Tints all the way


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

Stevie Wonder here likes seeing out of his windows.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

side rear windows are easy to do (DIY) as glass is basically flat and very small, the rear glass is slightly curved in both width and height and needs a film heating and shaping slightly before applying (just lay it on the outside of the glass and heat with a gun/hairdryer, the latter every TT owner will have in the boot already :lol: ). 
If you fancy saving quite a bit of money and 'having a go' you can buy pre-shaped rear film for IRO £30 for the rear glass, or if you shop around you can buy film in unshaped pieces big enough for the rear screen for £10, you need approx. 1m x 1m, professionally applied tinting film is going to be at least a couple of hundred £ for the rear glass.
I'm sure I've heard before it doesn't affect the auto dimming mirror view much if at all.


----------



## scorto (Dec 18, 2020)

Danbtt said:


> Tints all the way


What is the % of tint?


----------



## Cyclosteve (Feb 26, 2018)

So I've bit the bullet. Booked it on Thursday morning have just agreed to rear and little quarter ones. Stuck to same spec as Audi tints hope it looks good as I don't mess with my cars normally


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

In favour of tinting rear windows but i don't really like the fronts tinted, i get it for functional reasons as above. If your in Shropshire i can get the rear 3 done for £160 from my friend who does tinting, wrapping, PPF etc.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Cyclosteve said:


> So I've bit the bullet. Booked it on Thursday morning have just agreed to rear and little quarter ones. Stuck to same spec as Audi tints hope it looks good as I don't mess with my cars normally


Good option. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi,
This is our Vegas Yellow TTS with 30% tints.









Cheers
Steve


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

what's the cost to get new windows with the tint on from audi?
can't be too expensive given the size...???


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Toshiba said:


> what's the cost to get new windows with the tint on from audi?
> can't be too expensive given the size...???


It would be a lot more than a tint, and a tint done right to factory will be fine. Had the Macan rear's done to factory spec and you can't tell the difference. Porsche dealers usually pay the local tint guy to tint the windows if it makes the car more sellable or if the customer wants them, they just add the Porsche cut to the price.


----------

